# For All The Dead and Dying Battery Threads....



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Get one of these CHEAPLY........

http://www.harborfreight.com/automa...prospects&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3910B

Steve


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I bought two of these. One for the ATV and one for the lawn tractor.

Good buy and nice to know you'll always wake up to a charged battery.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I have an 05 Arctic Cat that the battery finally took a crap in.

Has anyone ever just said, screw it, and just used the pull start? The price of the batteries are INSANE!!!! I'm gonna hold out as long as I can, if that's possible.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just picked one up yesterday, I have seen them cheaper than $7 before with a coupon, I should get another one for the lawn mower.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> I have an 05 Arctic Cat that the battery finally took a crap in.
> 
> Has anyone ever just said, screw it, and just used the pull start? The price of the batteries are INSANE!!!! I'm gonna hold out as long as I can, if that's possible.


Well,
lets just say that it would be very difficult to pull start a 800cc HO Can Am, especially when it does'nt even have a back-up pull starter.

Nope, no pull starting for me anymore, dont care if it has a pull start or not. I'll spend my $$ on a new battery. I know what you mean about the cost of these batteries. Mine went to crap 2 years ago in the Can Am and it cost me 90 bucks for a replacement. Hopefully, keeping the battery tender will keep it alive for years.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

i found if you get away from the auto part store batteries and buy a good agm battery 
from interstate or another repitable battery maker they last much longer.
got a interstate agm in mine right know and it is 3 yrs old. no trickle charger


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I think some are missing the point of this float charger, it's not to keep a bad battery alive, it's to keep a good battery good longer..the charging systems on these ATV's and UTV's aren't the best...and if your ATV sits idle all winter no matter what battery you have it will dis charge.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

When I made the original post, they were on sale for $3.99. I have a more expensive one I purchased a few years ago.......dropped $35.00 on it..............7-8 bucks is still pretty good.

Bought 2 of these just before I made my post. Have used them since them, and they seem to be doing as good a job as the more expensive one.

Steve


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

My 'system' is the 'Optimate 3' tending charger. I have the pigtails connected with the plug exposed so I don't have to open up to the battery to charge(remover the seat). Just every so often I plug it in until the light shows fully charged. I have my ATV,motorbike, & snowmobile set up in this manner. I got tired of the motorbike battery going dead with no kick start(& no hill available).


----------

